# 10,000 Bc



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Has anyone seen the trailer for this movie? Am I the only one who thinks this is the coolest thing ever? OK, I am a little wierd. I love ancient history, ancient cultures, and stories, movies about them. I got HBO just to watch their show "Rome". I watched the movie Gladiator at least a dozen times. I thought the movie 300 was the coolest thing I'd seen in ages. 10,000 BC looks to be an action packed, visually stunning movie of stone age culture with Mammoths and Saber tooth tigers! Thats pre Ancient! Its not tonge and cheek, or cheesey. It looks to be a serious believable story. Anyone else into this sort of thing besides me?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I thought it looked pretty cool too. 
10000 BC site


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

BTW, if you click on the site I linked above, you can click on MENU in the upper left corner, then VIDEO and you can see a couple more clips.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah I like this stuff too. Gladitator is definitely one of my faves all time. Almost a perfect movie. It really had it all. I actually own the extended version of the film as well. There's an add'l 18 minutes that was edited out of the original.

Rome was great TV, but unfortunately it was cut short by HBO and it showed in the final few episodes. 

This 10,000 B.C. looks interesting, but from the makers of I.Day. and Day After I'm not sure how believable they will make it, but it looks like good entertainment.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

my whole family thought it looked cool!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah I thought HBO cut it short too! I was really bummed when it was over. I only got in on the last season too. Another movie I liked that gets played on cable a lot is the 13th warrior. I thought it was an interesting take on the Vikings.

Now I am starting to watch Showtimes The Tudors, which is kinda interesting. I also like fantasy, fairytale stuff thats based on old celtic/Europian myths. I recently saw the movie Stardust which I thought was pretty well done. Very artfully portrayed. Last night I saw Dragon wars which is based on a Korean legend.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> This 10,000 B.C. looks interesting, but from the makers of I.Day. and Day After I'm not sure how believable they will make it, but it looks like good entertainment


Of course I have no idea what the story is about, but visually it looks very realistic. Its a CGI movie. Independence day was a very hollywood movie just to showcase a bunch of stars. I don't think this movie has any real stars in it. I'm a sci fi fan too, but I had very mixed feelings about Independence day. Its not a movie I like to go back and watch again, but it was visually engaging.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello Robert I know you are going to see this movies tonight, can you post how good is the movie? I kind of want to see it and my boy gets all crazy every time they show it on TV but he is only 5.
All comments will be greatly appreciated.
Cheers,
Luis Navarro


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

As I mentioned a few posts up:

_"This 10,000 B.C. looks interesting, but from the makers of I.Day. and Day After I'm not sure how believable they will make it, but it looks like good entertainment."_

This seems to be what they did with the movie based on reviews, but I'm sure the kids will love it.


----------



## geministudios54 (Mar 27, 2005)

Well, don't mean to break anyones bubble but here's what the Liz Braun of the Toronto Sun has to say about 10000 BC..
"Mammoth letddown. Bad wigs, too much mud on their faces. These are just some of the highlights of this atrocious snorefest. It's a disaster on every level. Roland Emmerich made a mess of this movie. Neanderthal in every way."

She ends with saying>>>

"Remember the stoner scenes with the wildcat in Harold & Kumar Go To White Castle? Of course you do."

Ooh, that hurts..Well, to each his own. I know my kids will like it...
"


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I find the previews are better than the movie most of the time.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Well, Keep in mind is a girl saying this! nothing against girls at all but let's put it this way my brain respond much better to cheese movies with FX, Sci -Fi, Epic stuff etc, than my wife's or any girl I now; I guess there brain is much more complex.
Regards,

Luis Navarro


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

No spoiler here except that it sucked.

I will not elaborate until someone who is a member has seen it post their opinion.


----------

